# Texas Suzuki Re-Power Center



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking for a alternative to buying a new boat? Consider a Re-Power of your current boat with a New Suzuki Four Stroke Outboard.

Engines have been trickling in from backorder and we now have a good supply of 40-350hp Suzuki Four Strokes in stock and ready to install.

Comes see why Texas Outboard Source is the largest Volume Suzuki Dealer in the state.

Call or Text Josh for a Re-Power Quote @ 281-960-0696

txoutboardsource.com
[email protected]


----------



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

HO HO HO ! Merry Christmas!!! Houston's very own Texas Outboard Source has just received a large stock Suzuki Four Stroke Outboards recently for the coming holidays . We are always in short supply but give us a call to secure the hottest re-power Outboard on the the market.

Come see why we are the largest volume re-power dealer in the state.

We stock from 40-350hp Four Stroke Suzuki Outboards.

Call - Text - Email for a Re Power Quote.

Josh Piver @ Texas Outboard Source Inc. 
281-960-0696
[email protected]


----------



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy New Years from Texas Outboard Source To all of our 2coolfishing family!!!!
Hope 2021 Is a special year for all. 

Give us a call or text for all of your Suzuki Re-Power needs!!!

Josh Piver @ T3xas Outboad Source 
281-960-0696


----------

